# Todd Farm Porn



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well this is a little late, but my buddy just got the photos up of his 12-30 todd farm hunt and thought id share them. Wish I got a chance to get over there.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job, looks like u guys had fun!!!!


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

ask Clark about the group of 18 he had come in and with all those guns they only dropped one! 

...but you didnt hear it from me! lol.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

What is the Todd Farm? I hear mention of it in posts before... Is it a managed area not mentioned in the guide?


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

it is in the guide just called fennville farm. everyone calls it the todd farm though


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

NICE! You'd be hard pressed to do that out there now though as it has been SLOW!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Zorba said:


> What is the Todd Farm? I hear mention of it in posts before... Is it a managed area not mentioned in the guide?


It's a great place to get a headache...:lol:

That would be from all the people that can't call


----------



## kbhunter (Dec 1, 2005)

That's pretty funny. We had number 1 redraw that day, doin the waiting game and watched as a number of birds were missed (close) in there zone. Never got to go out as they didn't get there birds till after time had expired, but thats were the birds wanted to be that particular day. Got a good show at least.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Hit the draw at the Todd twice this year.

89 out of 91

89 out of 94

Worst draw at MWW - 11th out of 14.


----------



## naturalmelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## naturalmelly (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you find is the best way to butcher them?


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

naturalmelly said:


> What do you find is the best way to butcher them?


 Most guys (including myself) only take the breast meat. It is quick and easy, and it is the majority of the meat on the bird. You can get some meat off of the legs, but for me the extra time it takes and all the tendons in the meat makes it not worth while.

Or you can also go the old fashioned way and pluck the whole bird. 

I use a filet knife, and dont have to pluck a single feather. It takes about 10-15 minutes per bird to breast them out.


----------

